# What Chinese Watch Are Yer Wearing? - November



## Pawl_Buster (Mar 12, 2007)

Starting off this month with another ZhongShan...


----------



## aron (Feb 26, 2009)

a611 again.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eddiea (Mar 26, 2006)




----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

Yesterday.... and today....


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

my latest arrival


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Shuangling 40 Zuan.

Ric


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

Good morning friends!

This rainy Saturday I'll be wearing an old beater, the Parnis Big Pilot!









Enjoy the weekend!


----------



## saskwatch (Sep 17, 2010)

Is it November already? ;-)

Early Jinmao with uncommon caseback and striped tongji movement


----------



## ntchen2 (Apr 7, 2012)




----------



## Kisifer (Aug 14, 2012)

The one and only. For the whole month... Seagull 1963.

Xenofon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zundfolge (Oct 2, 2011)

A sterile Jackson today








The Time Bum - Exploring the world of wristwatches on a budget. See www.thetimebum.com, and @thetimebum on Instagram and Twitter

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Der Amf (Sep 5, 2013)

I let my new beater have a day pretending to be my dress watch.









Apologies for the low-fi surruptitious action shot.

[Still haven't worked out what movement is inside this. All I know is that it says 17 jewels on the front and 7120-708 on the back]


----------



## Der Amf (Sep 5, 2013)

But now it gets down to work in the kitch en









(Shallots, garlic, thyme, porcinis, smoked paprika and dragon stout, if you were wondering)

It was very happy there. Its very light on the wrist, and I like the small case size, 35mm. Nimble. Unassuming. Next time it appears here it will probably have a nice red with white stitching strap.


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## ntchen2 (Apr 7, 2012)




----------



## saskwatch (Sep 17, 2010)

Baoshihua 7720 made by Shanghai Watch Factory


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

The rare and now discontinued ALPHA _Radiomaster_


----------



## Les Wright (Jul 10, 2012)

Bond. Alpha Bond:


----------



## Les Wright (Jul 10, 2012)

Reno said:


> The rare and now discontinued ALPHA _Radiomaster_


A beauty! Would be even sweeter if it were a true chrono with one of those 42-hour hand-wound Seagull movements...

Les


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

Reno said:


> The rare and now discontinued ALPHA _Radiomaster_


Now that's a very nice watch Reno, and very rare indeed!! I Just love it!

Best Regards,


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Beijing Model One Reissue.

Ric


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Les Wright said:


> A beauty! Would be even sweeter if it were a true chrono with one of those 42-hour hand-wound Seagull movements...
> 
> Les


Thanks Les,

Well, for some reason, the Speedmaster _ST-19 based_ never came out&#8230; :think:

All the ALPHA Speedy (including this "Radiomir" version) were based on a _Day-Date_ + 24h subdials pattern.



Luisão said:


> Now that's a very nice watch Reno, and very rare indeed!! I Just love it!
> 
> Best Regards,


Thanks a lot, Luis 

This one is really special to me, because it's the first christmas present from my girlfriend


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Enamel & steel go well together


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

Reno said:


> Thanks Les,
> 
> Well, for some reason, the Speedmaster _ST-19 based_ never came out&#8230; :think:
> 
> ...


I know what you mean, one never forgets the girlfriend first present!;-)

Best Regards,


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Reno said:


> Enamel & steel go well together


Hmmm... I'm going to try this myself. Looks very nice.

Ric


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

Good morning guys!

Another pesky rainy day today, so to help me forget about it, I'll be wearing my sterile Sub homage.










































Have a very nice day, everyone!


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

Ric Capucho said:


> Hmmm... I'm going to try this myself. Looks very nice.
> 
> Ric


+2!


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Martin_B said:


> +2!


Which one has the strange 21mm lug size, Mr Martin Sir (grovel, grovel)? Was it the ZhuFeng or BeiHai?

Ric


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Ric Capucho said:


> Hmmm... I'm going to try this myself. Looks very nice.
> 
> Ric





Martin_B said:


> +2!





Ric Capucho said:


> Which one has the strange 21mm lug size, Mr Martin Sir (grovel, grovel)? Was it the ZhuFeng or BeiHai?
> 
> Ric


Ric the lug width on the Zhufeng is 21mm o|

For you and Martin, here is a link you might find useful ;-)


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

this one today


----------



## Les Wright (Jul 10, 2012)

Parnis No-Logo Sub:









Definitely the most lovely Sub homage I have. Sturdy build, and the engraved ceramic bezel and high-magnification cyclops are just beautiful.


----------



## Robert Prideaux (Nov 5, 2013)

Hi Les . Where did you source that beauty ?


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

11/5/13:















​


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

Les Wright said:


> Parnis No-Logo Sub:
> 
> View attachment 1272673
> 
> ...


 I couldn't agree more with you my friend Les, you only forgot to mention the sapphire crystal. This is one of the best value for money ever!

I'm also wearing my today, so mine says, Hi!










Best Regards,


----------



## saskwatch (Sep 17, 2010)

Butfly


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Reno said:


> Ric the lug width on the Zhufeng is 21mm o|
> 
> For you and Martin, here is a link you might find useful ;-)


Right, on its way. Thank you Reno.

Ric


----------



## Les Wright (Jul 10, 2012)

Robert Prideaux said:


> Hi Les . Where did you source that beauty ?


I think I got it at parniswatch.net before I discovered Jackson Tse with his faster shipping, better communication, and better reputation at the same price. I can't post the link here, but Google "Jackson Tse" and do a search for product identifier HW94. USD95 including shipping anywhere in the world.

Les


----------



## Robert Prideaux (Nov 5, 2013)

Thanks Les . I'm on it


----------



## spacetimefabric (Mar 19, 2012)

One of the downsides of being a dressier watch is that, depending on the owner, it may not get a lot of showtime. Today the Wuyi US LE finally got some love here, albeit with jeans and plaid.


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Hi gang!
Long time no wear, but here's the DongFeng on my wrist today


----------



## Der Amf (Sep 5, 2013)

* STRAP!!*


----------



## saskwatch (Sep 17, 2010)

Haida


----------



## Robert Prideaux (Nov 5, 2013)

Luisão said:


> I couldn't agree more with you my friend Les, you only forgot to mention the sapphire crystal. This is one of the best value for money ever!
> 
> I'm also wearing my today, so mine says, Hi!
> 
> ...


Is there anyway that you guys could show us what the clasp looks like on these ?


----------



## aron (Feb 26, 2009)

"big numeral" shanghai.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cardoza (Apr 18, 2013)

Robert Prideaux said:


> Is there anyway that you guys could show us what the clasp looks like on these ?


I don't have that sub homage but I'm assuming the clasp is the same as the one on my bracelet. This is after about two months of wear. At my job I'm on a computer for a lot of the day so it rests on my desk, but I'm a little unimpressed by how quickly it's gotten marked up/scratched. The rest of the watch is still mint, however.


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

Robert Prideaux said:


> Is there anyway that you guys could show us what the clasp looks like on these ?


Sure mate, here you are!






Regards,


----------



## Robert Prideaux (Nov 5, 2013)

Wow thanks everybody . That is a seriously good looking Homey . I love that the face is so "clean"


----------



## aron (Feb 26, 2009)

Love this parnis. It's got a ceramic bezel doesn't it?

How's the lume on it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## Les Wright (Jul 10, 2012)

No-Logo Milgauss by Parnis:









Opened it up to regulate it, and it has a back within a back! Cool...


----------



## Les Wright (Jul 10, 2012)

And after midnight here, so I slipped into Alpha Paul Newman Red on a favourite double-stitched Italian-made racing strap:


----------



## LNJames (Aug 12, 2009)

Apologies for the shoddy photo. This week I'm wearing an old ShangHai watch that I'm quite find of.
edit: changed image for a better photo


----------



## saskwatch (Sep 17, 2010)

Zhen Zhu


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

aron said:


> Love this parnis. It's got a ceramic bezel doesn't it?
> 
> How's the lume on it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes it has in fact a ceramic bezel, and sapphire crystal. Also the bracelet has screwed solid links, the rest of the watch is all stainless steel!

The lume it's not Superluminova, but it is quite good!

Regards,


----------



## aron (Feb 26, 2009)

Millionsmart tourbillon today. Still amazed by the tourbillon years into ownership...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

spacetimefabric said:


> One of the downsides of being a dressier watch is that, depending on the owner, it may not get a lot of showtime. Today the Wuyi US LE finally got some love here, albeit with jeans and plaid.
> 
> View attachment 1273507
> 
> ...


A nice choice of strap there. The brown compliments the gold well.


----------



## soviet (Feb 8, 2006)

Chunlei SS7 again.


----------



## spacetimefabric (Mar 19, 2012)

Oh, there are two threads going for Nov. Anyway, my blue Fineat came in, either subbing in for or place-holding for a Sea-Gull AT. At $20, it's doing pretty nicely on my Teju grain strap.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## goTomek (Feb 19, 2013)




----------



## saskwatch (Sep 17, 2010)

Baoshihua


----------



## LaurentH (May 1, 2013)

Long time I did not come : nothing new to wear !
So yesterday arrived my son's new watch. I know, it is a bad excuse to buy a watch: "I swear my love, it's not for me, it's for our son !"... When he will be 16... It was almost _ok_ with our almost 9 years old one, but with the 22 month old one... She simply did not believe me ! And she said : "so you will not wear it ! Right ?"... Err, nop, not right.
Yesterday Colin received his own "adult" watch : Beijing Beihai ! _Enfin_ ! After more than four months I bought it. And I was even able to choose the number. Almost. They had few numbers and I was able to choose one in the list. Number 634.
No more talking, pictures !








And today I had it on my wrist !








In the middle of an _installation_... Some modern art around a very classic watch.














Have a nice WE folks !
L.


----------



## LNJames (Aug 12, 2009)

Another golden oldie:


----------



## ch196 (Aug 31, 2011)

I really like this Guangzhou I just received:


----------



## Les Wright (Jul 10, 2012)

spacetimefabric said:


> Oh, there are two threads going for Nov. Anyway, my blue Fineat came in, either subbing in for or place-holding for a Sea-Gull AT. At $20, it's doing pretty nicely on my Teju grain strap.


Very nice. Mine didn't last--crown stem popped out and never went back in. The black-faced one is doing better, but the blue was my favourite. I like the blue Aqua Terra look so much that I am indeed considering crossing to the dark side and getting a rep...


----------



## Les Wright (Jul 10, 2012)

goTomek said:


>


A stunning Aqua Terra homage, and certainly a step up from the unreliable and chintzy Fineat. Alas, I have checked all the usual sources and can't find one in stock!!! Anybody know of a supply of this one in particular?

Les


----------



## soviet (Feb 8, 2006)

Vintage Shanghai 1523, SS1 movement.


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Les Wright said:


> A stunning Aqua Terra homage, and certainly a step up from the unreliable and chintzy Fineat. Alas, I have checked all the usual sources and can't find one in stock!!! Anybody know of a supply of this one in particular?
> 
> Les


It seems that it's a special for Seagull Singapore, so the only place to look at for stocks is here: SPECIAL EDITION_SEA-GULL Seagullwatch Singapore
They're all out of stock, but keep your eyes peeled (or better yet, shoot them a mail), it might come back at any time!


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

And yep... I'm also wearing that Seagull Seamaster AT homage...


----------



## saskwatch (Sep 17, 2010)

Sea-Gull ST-5


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

Good afternoon friends!

Today I'll go with the Parnis Radiomir homage...









Have a great weekend, everyone!


----------



## myke (Jan 19, 2012)

Wus 2012 Dual Crown
awesome watch


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

11/11/13:


----------



## Robert Prideaux (Nov 5, 2013)

Absoltely beautiful Luis


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Closing on two days of continuously wearing it... What can I say, I'm very impressed. The watch's gorgeous as pics show, plus it's keeping time like a champ... I'm still more or less spot on.


----------



## spacetimefabric (Mar 19, 2012)

Just put my Dragon King on a new stingray strap.


----------



## Enoran (Apr 15, 2009)

90th Anniv. CCP


----------



## Okapi001 (Apr 9, 2013)

Les Wright said:


> A stunning Aqua Terra homage, and certainly a step up from the unreliable and chintzy Fineat.


For sure, but it is also nearly 10 times more expensive, so it shouldn't come as a surprise that it's way better. Here is mine.


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## goTomek (Feb 19, 2013)




----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

Robert Prideaux said:


> Absoltely beautiful Luis


Thank You very much!

Regards,


----------



## Der Amf (Sep 5, 2013)

My Shanghai Aut-u-matic won from arktika1148's 5000-post freebie giveaway by rifling through his past posts. Glad stalking abilities have their uses....

I love the misspelling on the dial; I spent ten days earlier this year in Chongqing and was really taken by the blithely bold assault the Chinese were making on the English language.

The depth of the dial down from the bezel give the watches an agreeably chunky feel without taking over my slightly-below-average wrist.

I'm a musician which means that often I have to be smart but in a way that delicate subtly is of no use: the aut-u-matic will be perfect for those situations.









I also like the fact that the diagonal cross-hatching of the dial (lines at 45 degrees) is never is at the same angle of the roman numerals (lines at 0 30 60 and 90 degrees)

[EDIT] ps: forgot to say, the feel of the winding mechanism on this Shanghai is significantly more refined than that on my other Shanghai, which is think is about the half the cost, and not even an automatic, let alone an aut-u-matic


----------



## saskwatch (Sep 17, 2010)

HuangHe


----------



## Der Amf (Sep 5, 2013)

And then in the evening I switched to my Shanghai Zodiac with its new strap:


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

A Sea-Gull from the flock, today. The green one.

Ric


----------



## saskwatch (Sep 17, 2010)

Yanan ZHQ-107 with China Rail logo at 6


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*TAO* 'OCTO' (Jump Hour)


----------



## AlbertaTime (Dec 27, 2008)




----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## 104RS (Mar 31, 2013)

Arrived today..... it's pretty big and heavy for my standards (and wrist). Let's see if I can get used to it ;-)


----------



## spacetimefabric (Mar 19, 2012)

Third watch switch of the day to my Sino-Russian Cjaba "Speedmaster."


----------



## BLKVTR (Jul 29, 2012)

New arrival today

Sent from my GT-I9305T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Tiny TAO for today :-d


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Sorry for my delay in replying, DerA
The strap's from watchbandgirl on eBay. She's got a nice selection of two piece nylons


----------



## AlbertaTime (Dec 27, 2008)




----------



## dasmi (Feb 3, 2012)

Shanghai 7120.


----------



## soviet (Feb 8, 2006)

Red star Qionghua.


----------



## TSheaZ28 (Aug 29, 2012)

Shanghai!


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Beijing Zhufeng.

Ric

p.s. Thanks for the tip, Reno!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*TAO* 'Calibre'


----------



## sleeky (Apr 26, 2012)

New in today, China PLA on Green Nato.


----------



## saskwatch (Sep 17, 2010)

China Rail Sea-Gull


----------



## soviet (Feb 8, 2006)

Shanghai 7120 rare dial.


----------



## crosswind (Jan 22, 2013)

Back to my 63


----------



## AlbertaTime (Dec 27, 2008)




----------



## aron (Feb 26, 2009)

Shanghai 時辰 / "zodiac" watch.

I must say this is one of my recent favourites....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Fourth *TAO* "_Admiral's Cup_"


----------



## Azziztor (Oct 25, 2012)

My shanghai 19 jewels watch that i recived yesterday


----------



## LaurentH (May 1, 2013)

I had a one week holiday... Time flies, but it is nice to see it flying with such a beautiful watch !
Our "production" of the week. I had holiday, not my kids !


----------



## balzebub (May 30, 2010)

My new 819.317...anyone knows what time the date is supposed to jump on this?


----------



## Pawl_Buster (Mar 12, 2007)

balzebub said:


> My new 819.317...anyone knows what time the date is supposed to jump on this?


Tradition says it should jump at midnight.


----------



## dasmi (Feb 3, 2012)

US Seagull WUYI reissue, on SecTime leather. I love this watch. It's perfect.


----------



## Mike55 (May 2, 2006)

Bagelsport sub.


----------



## AlbertaTime (Dec 27, 2008)

Early 70's SS1 movement Shanghai 1524, very kindly gifted to the AMCHPR by Joel Chan/Micmicmor Vintage Watch


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jaragar *M24* for today b-)


----------



## soviet (Feb 8, 2006)

A 1980's slim Chunlei brand watch with a SS8 thin movement.


----------



## 104RS (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## saskwatch (Sep 17, 2010)

Shanglin


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

Good afternoon all!

My Chinese for this afternoon...








Enjoy the weekend!


----------



## Froggo (Nov 3, 2013)

My very first watch!

Rodina small seconds


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## saskwatch (Sep 17, 2010)

Early Shanghai 7120


----------



## PhantomACE (Feb 5, 2012)

Reno said:


> http://img689.imageshack.us/img689/3852/80oe.jpg


Great watch, great watchband.


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

My very first Chinese watch:









Quite a few have followed since and there are about as many Chinese pieces in my collection as there are Swiss ones ......

RonB


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

PhantomACE said:


> Great watch, great watchband.


Thanks PhantomACE 

Available here : Brand NEW 22 MM Russian Military Pilot Watch Genuine Leather Band 4 Color TOP | eBay


----------



## Fandegrue (Jul 17, 2011)

Reno said:


>


One of my very favorite authors !


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Shuangling 20 Zuan.

Ric


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## saskwatch (Sep 17, 2010)

Beijing SB-5


----------



## seanl (Oct 15, 2013)

balzebub said:


> My new 819.317...anyone knows what time the date is supposed to jump on this?


I have a Parnis with the same movement and it changes at midnight. For a long time I had AM and PM flipped and it changed at noon and I did not notice it.

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------



## aron (Feb 26, 2009)

saskwatch said:


> Beijing SB-5


Wow that's nice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pawl_Buster (Mar 12, 2007)

The bund strap makes the watch look smaller than it is. This might be a way for those with smaller wrists to comfortably wear a large watch 

OT: When did someone make a re-issue of Total Recall? I can't believe I missed that!
I'm a big fan of the original and I was really gutted when the series Recall 2070 was killed off.

This is all campy stuff but I thoroughly the escape into these movies


----------



## LNJames (Aug 12, 2009)

I should probably set the correct date on this before taking a photo of it :-!


----------



## LNJames (Aug 12, 2009)

Last one from me


----------



## elie (Aug 8, 2010)

Pawl_Buster said:


> The bund strap makes the watch look smaller than it is. This might be a way for those with smaller wrists to comfortably wear a large watch


And I believe bund strap also help beef up smaller watch to fit wider wrist 

Sent from my Lenovo P700i using Tapatalk


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

The black Sea-Gull ST5 today.

Ric


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## saskwatch (Sep 17, 2010)

Shuangling


----------



## AlbertaTime (Dec 27, 2008)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Parnis Milgauss today.









Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

'63 for me, today and some coming days... ;-)


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## ch196 (Aug 31, 2011)

One of three Butterflies I recently bought. The date quickset takes some getting used to


----------



## Les Wright (Jul 10, 2012)

Parnis Big Pilot:


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Beijing BeiHai, with its glorious in-house SB18 movement.

Ric


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Solaris7 (Nov 7, 2013)

Today my only chinese : a classic, with a soviet Poljot mesh band


----------



## saskwatch (Sep 17, 2010)

ch196 said:


> One of three Butterflies I recently bought. The date quickset takes some getting used to
> 
> View attachment 1287611


Nice Butterfly. :-! How does the quick-set date work?


----------



## saskwatch (Sep 17, 2010)

Ling Hua


----------



## LaurentH (May 1, 2013)

No Beihai 2 today, I sent it back to the factory ! Snif... The date was not changing automatically... The seller will make an exchange. I have to wait... Well, I've been waiting for it since I discovered it few months ago, so I can wait one more week !
So for today, my eldest son's watch, another Beijing. With our last creation. I had time between yesterday and today: I was sick. But feeling much better today, so I can go back to work tomorrow. Hurray... :-( Mind you, I love my work, but staying at home while everybody is gone is nice !:-d


----------



## aron (Feb 26, 2009)

Dongmei today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zeitreise (Feb 27, 2013)

TAO International Yacht Club


----------



## Les Wright (Jul 10, 2012)

Really big U-Boat Classico homage by Parnis. This monster took some getting used to...


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Beijing ZunJue with one of the many in-house movements that Beijing seems to design at the drop of a hat.

Ric


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## aron (Feb 26, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlbertaTime (Dec 27, 2008)




----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

AlbertaTime said:


>


(sigh)

Ric


----------



## soviet (Feb 8, 2006)

Shanghai 1120.


----------



## ch196 (Aug 31, 2011)

Butterfly #2 of my recent purchases









to go along with:










A 3rd, of the Butfly species, is still in the mail


----------



## hked (Oct 5, 2009)

The frogman is awaiting.................


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

ALPHA "Radiomaster"


----------



## saskwatch (Sep 17, 2010)

Yingxiong


----------



## AlbertaTime (Dec 27, 2008)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Parnis Portuguese

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

AlbertaTime said:


>


 amazing pic, Ron.

Great watch too |>


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

AlbertaTime said:


>


(sigh)

Ric


----------



## bcy (Apr 26, 2013)

My new seagull military watch


----------



## bcy (Apr 26, 2013)

AlbertaTime said:


>


What a lovely watch!! Great pic too! Thanks for sharing Ron!


----------



## soviet (Feb 8, 2006)

bcy said:


> What a lovely watch!! Great pic too! Thanks for sharing Ron!


+1. That is also a very rare one. Great photo! Thanks Ron!


----------



## soviet (Feb 8, 2006)

A 1964 vintage Shanghai A-581.


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Beijing Liaoning.

Ric


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## myke (Jan 19, 2012)

seagull for now


----------



## saskwatch (Sep 17, 2010)

Suzhou


----------



## spool (Sep 9, 2013)

great watch!
and what is the brand please?



Reno said:


>


----------



## dasmi (Feb 3, 2012)

Shanghai 7120










Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## crosswind (Jan 22, 2013)

63 sunday


----------



## Les Wright (Jul 10, 2012)

MM Homage by Parnis. The much-panned original strap looks better with an olive oil massage. The spring bar at the buckle was chintzy and needed to be replaced with something sturdier. I love this watch, and the 40-hour power reserve is as advertised. Keeps darn close to COSC time.


----------



## myke (Jan 19, 2012)

seagull 182 SK


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Beijing Model One Reissue, in-house automatic movement with date. Now what does Nomos charge for that?

Ric


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

spool said:


> great watch!
> and what is the brand please?


Thanks spool, and welcome to WUS ! 

It's _sterile_, so no brand on this one ;-)

It was sold as a *PARNIS*, which _technically_ isn't a brand either ;-)

A link : E214 Parnis Black Dial 44mm Special 9 Hand Winding Watch 6497 | eBay


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*ALPHA* _Splashmaster_ for today b-)


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

These are the ones I wore the last two days:
Saturday:


Sunday:


and today:



Regards,

Martin


----------



## saskwatch (Sep 17, 2010)

Suzhou with inhouse SS1-style movement


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

Les Wright said:


> MM Homage by Parnis. The much-panned original strap looks better with an olive oil massage. The spring bar at the buckle was chintzy and needed to be replaced with something sturdier. I love this watch, and the 40-hour power reserve is as advertised. Keeps darn close to COSC time.
> 
> View attachment 1292655


I also love mine, and I've already replace the stock strap by a comfortable Havana, from Sectime.

Mine says Hi!




Cheers,


----------



## ch196 (Aug 31, 2011)

Huanghe


----------



## LaurentH (May 1, 2013)

No Zhongshan today : no strap yet, and send to the watchmaker... Doesn't work anymore (after 3 days...) But as I like it a lot I did not send it back. Wait and see...
MY Beihai 2 came back yesterday from Beijing ! And the date works !
So here is my beautiful Beihai, at school, in the middle of Xmas decorations !








Have a nice Tuesday.


----------



## AlbertaTime (Dec 27, 2008)




----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

AlbertaTime said:


>


One of the best looking VCMs I ever saw.

(sigh)

Ric


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Ca. 1960-61 Tianjin WuYi today. Museum piece, so wearing it like glass.

Ric


----------



## 104RS (Mar 31, 2013)

(Cross-post with the affordables forum)

Matching the color of the dial with my cat today, although he seems to disagree:


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

104RS said:


> (Cross-post with the affordables forum)
> 
> Matching the color of the dial with my cat today, although he seems to disagree:


I Like that watch very much, and congrats for that very cute kitten!

Cheers,


----------



## saskwatch (Sep 17, 2010)

Suzhou peacock dial


----------



## aron (Feb 26, 2009)

New to me BaoShiHua.

Sorry for taking you out in the frigid cold !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Yesterday...







and today...







Parnis Gmt master II and Explorer I

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## saskwatch (Sep 17, 2010)

Suzhou


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

Yesterday:


Today:


Regards,

Martin


----------



## AlbertaTime (Dec 27, 2008)




----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

AlbertaTime said:


>


Another stunning watch.

Ric


----------



## saskwatch (Sep 17, 2010)

Suzhou


----------



## AlbertaTime (Dec 27, 2008)




----------



## Mike55 (May 2, 2006)




----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

Regards,

Martin


----------



## saskwatch (Sep 17, 2010)

Suzhou


----------



## AlbertaTime (Dec 27, 2008)




----------



## aron (Feb 26, 2009)

Baoshihua

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Parnis Blue phantom


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## soviet (Feb 8, 2006)

This Beijing made Shuangling has a black finished steel case. If it was a rare Leica rangefinder camera, it would demand a high premium.b-)


----------



## LaurentH (May 1, 2013)

My wife is blocked in Wulumuqi airport because of the fog. Her return flight was this morning at 8:00... And I just spend 3 hours doing make up on little children for my Laoban son's birthday... I'm frozen. BUT ! I had the long expected phone call from my watchmaker ! So here are the pictures of the (last) day.
First the Shanghai I wore all day long, and then the Zhongshan.








My second son, with my make up... And my watch !









2 Chinese beauties:

























Now time to take a very hot bath...
You still have some time to vote for my Zhongshan on the other forum ! I would be delighted to have... any of them !
Thanks Ric !


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

Put this one this morning, because I could 



Wonder if it will stay on for the rest day ;-)


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

Good morning fellas!

Well, I guess I've to use some of my mechanics, the poor fellows were already getting jealous of Casios, and others from the same gender!

*So in the morning will be this one:*











































*And after lunch will be this:*







Have a great weekend, everyone!


----------



## LaurentH (May 1, 2013)

Luisão said:


> Good morning fellas!
> 
> Well, I guess I've to use some of my mechanics, the poor fellows were already getting jealous of Casios, and others from the same gender!
> 
> *So in the morning will be this one:*


Is "Passion" the brand ? I like it a lot ! Where did you find it ?

L.

Ok : found on an old post. Portuguese watch. No export... Too bad.


----------



## saskwatch (Sep 17, 2010)

Suzhou


----------



## soviet (Feb 8, 2006)

Quite a few Suzhou VCMs recently, so here is one of mine to take part in the party. But the original s/s bracelet is much harder to find.:-(


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

LaurentH said:


> Is "Passion" the brand ? I like it a lot ! Where did you find it ?
> 
> L.
> 
> Ok : found on an old post. Portuguese watch. No export... Too bad.


Thanks laurentH!

Passion is the name of the model, the Brand is Celsus, it's a Portuguese brand and no, they don't export!!:-(

Regards,


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Parnis pvd Milgauss on cigar leather nato.


----------



## Lumo (Jul 23, 2012)

I've had this on for the last couple of weeks (bezel timer been very useful):


----------



## azmokies (Sep 17, 2013)

My sexy little......


----------

